# bear cub track or what?



## Loohan (Apr 26, 2020)

Just noticed this this morning.

Maybe a dwarf sasquatch?


----------



## Pointydog (Apr 26, 2020)

Definitely not a bear foot print, but likely a large raccoon.


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 26, 2020)

Loohan said:


> Just noticed this this morning.
> 
> Maybe a dwarf sasquatch?
> View attachment 292425


I vote sasquatch just for the fun of it! ?


----------



## Tom (Apr 26, 2020)

Centimeters? Who uses the metric system in Arkansas???

At 11cm, I vote its a little kid. Maybe Sasquatch had a daughter!


----------



## jeneliza (Apr 26, 2020)

If you look close it's to different paw prints, so a raccoon, or opossum, to me it looks more like a, opossum then raccoon, it looks like it stepped on the back part with the back paw, making it look like a very large foot, but it's actually two different prints


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm having a hard time making my eyes see the correct perspective. To me it looks inverted, or puffed out instead of depressed.


----------



## Loohan (Apr 26, 2020)

jeneliza said:


> If you look close it's to different paw prints, so a raccoon, or opossum, to me it looks more like a, opossum then raccoon, it looks like it stepped on the back part with the back paw, making it look like a very large foot, but it's actually two different prints



Nah, it's just uneven rocky clay terrain with mud over it. The drainage stream from my pond spillway. I was clearing little obstructions to the desired path when i noticed this.
There are no claw indentations which seems to rule out coons and possums. That only leaves space aliens.

(I cropped out the inch side of the ruler to save space/bytes.)


----------



## jeneliza (Apr 28, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having a hard time making my eyes see the correct perspective. To me it looks inverted, or puffed out instead of depressed.


It does to me too,


----------



## jeneliza (Apr 28, 2020)

Loohan said:


> Nah, it's just uneven rocky clay terrain with mud over it. The drainage stream from my pond spillway. I was clearing little obstructions to the desired path when i noticed this.
> There are no claw indentations which seems to rule out coons and possums. That only leaves space aliens.
> 
> (I cropped out the inch side of the ruler to save space/bytes.)


Maybe a bob cat? Or young couger, because there's no claws in the print, cats have retractable claws which don't show up in there prints


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Sasquatch is considered offensive,
His name is Darryl.


----------



## Loohan (Apr 28, 2020)

Shape is very unlike cougar print.

Print has deep shadow. Sun was to the left.


----------



## Tom (Apr 28, 2020)

jeneliza said:


> Maybe a bob cat? Or young couger, because there's no claws in the print, cats have retractable claws which don't show up in there prints


You'd still see the claw marks in a print this deep and in soft material like this mud.


----------



## jeneliza (Apr 28, 2020)

Tom said:


> You'd still see the claw marks in a print this deep and in soft material like this mud.
> [/QUOthere claws don't show in paw print because there not out of the paw, there side of the toe, still say bobcat, I seen images , close to the one you have, I say you have a bobcat living close to your house,


----------



## mark1 (Apr 28, 2020)

i'd think it's a rabbit ..... do you have jack rabbits by you ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 28, 2020)

Loohan said:


> Shape is very unlike cougar print.
> 
> Print has deep shadow. Sun was to the left.


As soon as you said that it became clear for me. Quite an optical illusion


----------



## Loohan (Apr 28, 2020)

mark1 said:


> i'd think it's a rabbit ..... do you have jack rabbits by you ?



I have some like this guy i photgraphed years ago:




Also i once noticed a hare of some sort.
I found this purported hare print online:


https://thumbs.dreamstime.com/z/hare-paw-print-vector-icon-white-background-97633084.jpg


That might well be it.


----------



## Tom (Apr 28, 2020)

mark1 said:


> i'd think it's a rabbit ..... do you have jack rabbits by you ?


Hmmm.... I've got some jackrabbit feet in the freezer at the ranch. When I go back there later, I'll take one out and look it over. I think you'd still see the claw marks. I've got some mud in the star tortoise enclosure. I'll thaw one and make an imprint.

Going by memory alone, I don't think their toes are spread that far apart.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 28, 2020)

Good idea. I have some sasquatch feet in mine.. i thaw those out too


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good idea. I have some sasquatch feet in mine.. i thaw those out too


----------



## mark1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Tom said:


> Hmmm.... I've got some jackrabbit feet in the freezer at the ranch. When I go back there later, I'll take one out and look it over. I think you'd still see the claw marks. I've got some mud in the star tortoise enclosure. I'll thaw one and make an imprint.
> 
> Going by memory alone, I don't think their toes are spread that far apart.


 
i'd guess the mud separated the toes as it appears to have pushed off hard to the right ......….


----------



## Warren (Apr 28, 2020)

jeneliza said:


> If you look close it's to different paw prints, so a raccoon, or opossum, to me it looks more like a, opossum then raccoon, it looks like it stepped on the back part with the back paw, making it look like a very large foot, but it's actually two different prints


This is a picture of raccoon tracks


----------



## jeneliza (Apr 28, 2020)

Warren said:


> This is a picture of raccoon tracks
> View attachment 292647


To me it actually looks more like a bob cat, there claws don't show up in paw prints, because there retractable, and they step center pad first, but yes it's not a raccoon for sure


----------

